
Ask HN: Best places to advertise for developers (non-startup) - danfrost
The big recruitment groups (Stackoverflow, github etc) tend to be startup&#x2F;large corporates.<p>Where should smaller companies, who have different requirements advertise?
======
siscia
I dont know Your situation nor location but why you dont host local meetup
groups and let the group know that you are hiring?

------
noahc
What makes you think you have different requirements?

------
sfrailsdev
I think there are regional differences to be accounted for. NY VS SF Bay may
actually be more similar then, say somewhere in alabama or ohio. And I suspect
things are very different in the UK, though probably not as much as in eastern
europe, south america, or asia.

So I think you should quantify your question. Otherwise expect a fair bit of
bias based on the locality of the commenter.

------
warewolf
LinkedIn is very resourceful for both Recruiting and Job Searching. Doesn't
matter if you're looking for big or small their database is large enough to
find niche markets for both the employee and employer.

------
thorin
Linkedin seems popular for small companies. What is your location?

------
dawnbarry113
Indeed has given me some good engineers and you can also try writing and
sharing a post on LI/ adding pics helps!

------
max_
Reddit! :D a gigantic number are technically savvy

~~~
mrfusion
Where specifically?

~~~
max_
[https://www.reddit.com/advertising](https://www.reddit.com/advertising)

You can narrow down to subreddits like r/programming, r/python,
r/machinelearning etc

